# Timberwolf - Salmon oil



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I went out and bought some Timberwolf Salmon Oil tonight. As it is so very dry around here this winter, Beamers coat is sooo staticy and dry..
The guy at the store said this stuff works wonders on his dogs. Anyone have anything positive or negative to say about this stuff?

I gave him some tonight, but made his beard stink like salmon oil.. lol..

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo's breeder had recommended that. I haven't tried it yet, but I probably should. His coat, normally silky soft and shiny, is relatively dry looking and definitely loaded with static. Now let me think . . . stinky breath . . . static dry coat??? You try it first and keep me posted.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahahaha.. okok.. I'll let you know how it does on Beamers coat.. lol

Instead of puting it on his plate so his beard gets all in it, I think I will try to get him to lick it off a spoon or something to try and keep it off his face... 

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How much do you have to give?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

The guy at the store said 1/4 teaspoon for Beamer.. but I prolly gace him to much as I was to lazy to measure it out and poured it on the food.. lol... maybe I will actually measure tomorrow.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't used the Timberwolf brand, but I was warned against the strong smell of the Grizzly brand. I have been using the Kronch brand for over a year and it has very little smell. I mix it into the food of the one dog that gets it regularly and she doesn't smell.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ryan, I couldn't stand smell of salmon oil and Benji didn't like it much. I started giving him olive oil and it works great. I add one teaspoon every other day or so to his kibble.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Ryan,
I have been using it for about 2 weeks now so it is too early to tell the difference yet. Their breaths do smell a little for a short time but after the bully stick smell everything else pales.......haha
It is suppose to help their hearts stay strong too.
Carole


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I give Kubrick salmon oil every day with his kibble. It does have a fishy smell, but it doesn't really stay on him or his breath after he eats it.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I give both dogs Kronch Salmon oil daily and they love it. The directions are 0-12 pounds 1 pump stroke, which is about 1/2 teaspoon.

I started doing it along time ago when Casper was itching and he doesn't itch anymore (except his ears). Both dogs don't itch too much.

They think it is a treat, they both get it at grooming time. Here is a picture of Missy after getting her morning salmon oil before I brush her.

Kimberly, if you see this picture of Missy....her tail curls up good when she has her salmon oil...so I took a picture of her.

Ryan, for the static I use Vellus Static Stabilizer works good.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Just wondering, do any of you that are supplementing use a salmon based kibble? - I know Fromm has a salmon a la veg...just wondering (for my own personal reference) - would a salmon based diet of kibble help with the coat and skin problems without having to add an 'oil' to their diet as well?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, how funny Lynn. They get a straight pump? I don't know if my dogs would enjoy it as much as Missy does (cute picture!). I put it on the kibble, so there is no way of me knowing. It never even crossed my mind to give it straight - probably because I had to give liquid meds to a dog one time and he snorted, coughed & spit it out all over the place. Oil all over the place would be a nightmare cleanup job. Whew!

Kristy, I do a salmon kibble (Fromm Salmon a la Veg), and it does seem to benefit the skin & hair, but I have one dog that needs a little more salmon oil (per our vet) and so we add the Kronch to the Fromm for that one.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Beamer said:


> II gave him some tonight, but made his beard stink like salmon oil.. lol..Ryan


Hmmmmm...salmon and Fritos...:suspicious:

You might be on to something there...

ound:ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kristy, Not sure if salmon kibble would provide any benefits as the actual oil would. I would think any trace of the oil would be burnt away during the kibble cooking process. Does the actual kibble smell like salmon?

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, yes it does! Kubrick is on Salmon a la Veg now and when Spencer opened the container to give him dinner yesterday, the first thing he said was "whoa, fish smell!" LOL.

Can you add the oil to Beamer's raw paddies? Perhaps that way it won't be as messy for him to eat it?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The Salmon a la Veg is definitely one of the oilier kibbles I've found, so it would seem that some of the oil is staying with it, however, the question of the omega benefits remaining is a good one. The top two ingredients are salmon and salmon meal. I don't think they specifically add any salmon oil, but you are definitely seeing some on the kibble when you put it in the bowl.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with you, Kimberly! It really is a LOT oilier than the chicken or duck varieties of Fromm's. I do think it retains a lot of the salmon oil.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks all! I have noted the Fromm Salmon in my notes as well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

While we're on the subject, does anyone know of any other salmon-based kibbles that are good? Someone who has a lot of trouble getting the Fromm asked me yesterday, but I don't know of any.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kim -- there are a couple other salmon kibbles on the market, but they would be even more difficult to get locally in small towns than Fromms! At the store I shop at, the Fromms is the only Salmon kibble that I've seen, and they carry TONS of different brands..
Ryan


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I think I will add Olive oild for now, until Oreo gets better then I will add salmon oil. But as for losing benefits of the Omega's, in order for us to get the benefit of the omega's in salmon, we'd have to eat is as sush wouldn't we? Not everyone's cup of tea, but I am sure the dogs would love it. I am not sure about the process of cooking kibble, but isn't the drying process long and low temperature? Extreme's would affect it for sure. But then again with my experience with any type of raw food, I will bow out, supplementation would definately be something I could do.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Helen, my understanding is that is the benefit of the oil - to get the benefit of the omegas in the oil, but then again, it is touted for humans to eat salmon (not necessarily raw) to reap the benefits also, so why not dogs? That would be something to look into later.

Your apprehension for anything new or raw is totally understandable with your recent scare. That would leave anyone gun shy.

By the way, I love sushi, and not all sushi is raw.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Kimberly, I am also a sushi lover - I didn't mean to make it sound that way, but I know friends that would be scared off eating raw fish to get the benefits of the omega's. But you are right that we are encouraged to have salmon in our diet - usually it isn't raw but cooked. So, since we do derive benefit from cooked salmon, I am sure our dogs would benefit from that as well. Of course, more investigation is needed to see if we do lose benefits with cooking. And if there is very little loss, that would definately disspell a lot of myths. But definately, a straight source, like the oil itself I can definately see as a great way to add more to our 'cuddlebug's' diet.  Hmmmm, speaking of sushi, I have a craving now


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

OK, I have a question: I've noted that some dog foods have DHA added and Omega 3 (cannot remember if Fromm is one of them) -- these are both oils that help with brain development (and I imagine hair and skin). I like the idea of the olive oil, but what about just using a capsule of Omega 3, puncturing it and putting it on their foods? My DH takes Omega 3's for a number of reasons. It's a great source of fish oil. What do you think of that?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't think that would be bad at all, as long as there is no allergy to flax oil - if it contains it. I have quite a few Omega complex capsules that I could use on Oreo's food. Great Idea


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Donna, in a similar fashion that is how I first started giving salmon oil to my dogs. I bought some capsules from Canada, but with multiple dogs, cutting & squeezing capsules every day got old fast. That was exactly why I moved to the pump Kronch oil. If it works for you, go for it, especially since you have it in the house already. I don't see why there should be any problem. (I always look to Jane for this kind of info though - she's the oil & Omega guru, in my world anyway.  )


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I give my guys grizzly salmon oil. I don't know if it's doing anything, but they have been on it for about a year.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

How much oil do you give your guys?

Ryan


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> While we're on the subject, does anyone know of any other salmon-based kibbles that are good? Someone who has a lot of trouble getting the Fromm asked me yesterday, but I don't know of any.


My breeder uses Proplan Salmon and Rice, and I continued that with Sierra, she does really well on it! And her fur is soooo soft and shiny!!
Though I must admit that I started to give her extra salmon oil especially for dogs a few months ago....her fur was excellent before that also.... As others mentioned, Omega oils 3-6-9 are good for numerous of things, it strenghtens the myelin sheet around axis of the neuron cells making them stronger, it's good for the heart, skin and hair.... it's even proven to have positive effect on the bowel system.. (I take them too for my self, but then the capsules for humans)

You can't overdose the omega's, so it won't harm her that she gets some from the food and some from the oil.....


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Omega oils 3-6-9 are good for numerous of things, it strenghtens the myelin sheet around axis of the neuron cells making them stronger, it's good for the heart, skin and hair.... it's even proven to have positive effect on the bowel system.. (I take them too for my self, but then the capsules for humans)


Did you know they are also helpful with mood enhancement?? There is a study going on at our local U using Omega 3s for postpartum depression!
GREAT stuff!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I am sure it does..... because it works on a neuroligical level it has effects in several areas.....
I have seen how a girl in my class with mild ADD really made good progress in her attention span after 3 months on Omega's.....
I had suggested to the parents to discuss it with their GP....but they never came back to me about it....until 3 months later when I told them how much things had been improving...then they told me she had been on it ever since I suggested it.....they didn't tell me to get an objective idea of her progress....they had seen the progress too!!

If I had kids I would give it to them too, it strengthens the learning....the neurological connections being made when children learn, will be strengthened and therefor have a bigger chance of staying connected and therefor have better memory and have skills enhanced....


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Does anyone know what the approximate shelf life of the salmon oil is? I store it in my fridge. I stopped giving it for several months while Lincoln was on his restricted allergy diet. I'd like to start it again. It seems to smell "fine"....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It should last for quite a long time, especially in the fridge. You'll know if it is rancid. The smell will definitely go _off_.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes- I was going to mention he pro plan salmon and rice too. --- 
so the Krunch doesn't smell?

I just got Omega Maxx to try because it has Biotin in it too. But boy does it smell and it is very, very, very orange... and the dropper bottle top always spills some down the side..so I have orange oil rings on my counter tops...I haven't done it long enough to know if it makes a difference-- I was using the Grizzly salmon oil before. I mix it into the little bit of yogurt they get in the am.

http://www.arthrimaxx.com/products.html

scroll down the page.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy, the Kronch does have a smell, but it is more like fresh salmon smells not a strong fishy smell. I keep mine in the fridge. It is also very orange, but translucent.

I went to look up the Pro Plan Salmon & Brown Rice. I was afraid it had wheat or corn, but it doesn't. It looks like a really good option, just by the ingredients alone. It is one of the Pro Plan Selects.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I mentioned using olive oil to my vet and she said if I was going to do an oil to make sure it was a fish oil because there's too much fat in the other oils for dogs which is too rough on their liver? I had never heard that before, has anyone else?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Does anyone know what the approximate shelf life of the salmon oil is? I store it in my fridge. I stopped giving it for several months while Lincoln was on his restricted allergy diet. I'd like to start it again. It seems to smell "fine"....


Strange they don't have an expiration date on the bottle!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The Kronch oils have an expiration date, but I think it is on the box. The life of it is extended if kept in the fridge though.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

When Jasper was a finicky-vomiting puppy I tried the pro plan salmon and rice for him but alas he would not eat it. but I was impressed by the ingredients.


----------

